#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Эстония >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Эстонии

## Михаил Макушев

едем в Эстонию с семьей. времени наверное будет мало, но все же вдруг получится. Никто не скажет, есть в Эстонии (Таллин) кто либо относящийся к буддизму? 
Скажем так, небольшой религиозно-культурный обмен...

----------


## Homer

Есть таллинская группа Алмазного Пути. Думаю, через них можно узнать о других возможных традициях в Эстонии.

----------

Михаил Макушев (17.07.2009)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://www.drikung.ee/novosti.html Правда, не знаю, что там за люди.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> http://www.drikung.ee/novosti.html Правда, не знаю, что там за люди.


Там прекрасные и замечательные люди.

----------

Алик (13.09.2014), Гошка (28.02.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.09.2014)

----------


## Toshih

В эту субботу 3 марта в 11 часов в г.Нарва, ул. Кереса 20, 2 эт. в «CenterYoga» состоится встреча с буддийским монахом, представителем традиции Дзэн - Чиньё Сунимом. 
Будет лекция на тему "Дзэн. Медитативные практики в современной действительности.", ответы на вопросы и, конечно, медитация! 
Вход свободный. Монах поделится огромным личным опытом практики и виденьем того, что представляет из себя традиция Дзэн в современном мире.

Быстрый темп, нехватка времени, семья, обязанности, работа. Плохая экология, повышенная информационная нагрузка, кризис системы ценностей. 
Возможно ли обрести внутреннюю гармонию и не зависеть от внешних обстоятельств? Как интегрировать себя с миром, используя любые обстоятельства в качестве Пути? Как работать с эмоциями?

Чиньё Суним родился в Санкт-Петербурге. 
2008 г. начал практиковать дзэн в международной школе Кван Ум, как мирянин. 
2010 стал хэнджа (послушником) в храме Джангёнса в (Ю.Корея).
2011 принял обеты сами (шраманера). 
2011 – 2015 обучение в школе медитации ордена Чёге (曹溪宗基本禪院). 
2016 принял обеты Бхикку (бхикшу), таким образом приняв полную монашескую ординацию. 
2016 - 2017 практиковал и обучал дзэн-медитации мирян в храме Мусанса (школа КванУм/Ю.Корея)
Лето 2017 практиковал в Сингапуре и Малайзии в ретритном центре Кван Йон Чон Лин. 
Всего Чиньё Суним прошёл 12 трехмесячных ретритов в разных корейских храмах и храмах Кван Ум (Мусанса и в храме Малайзии), в том числе 100 дневный соло-ретрит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.02.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Эстонская Тхеравадинская Сангха

https://www.dhamma.ru/sadhu/1807-est...C4%81da-sangha
http://www.sangha.ee/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.03.2018)

----------

